# State To Buy Farms To Help Young Farmers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Rhode Island.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/state-to-buy-farms-to-help-young-farmers/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not the states job.

The states job is to make sure its as fair and level a playing field as possible, like making sure appraisals for property taxes are made for the purpose its used for, like apprasing farmland as farmland instead of potential development property.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

All states do not have the same "job". What each state can or cannot do should be left up to the individual states. What works in Tennessee may not work in Rhode Island. If RI wants to buy high and sell low to "help young farmers" that is up to the folks of RI.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here they wouldn't buy a ton of farmland for 13k. The article States they want to buy some farmland and preserve some. The program should work. Hopefully they should have something in place the young farmer that gets to buy it for how much lower value, that land should need to stay in agriculture for eternity.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

At first thought after I read this I thought it was a good idea.Then I thought who pays for it.Everyone does that pays taxes I guess.

So now if it isn't developed it just moves the developers to another piece of ground and drives the price up there.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It's no different than a corporate tax incentive.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It's kind of like a guy at my church always says probably and some guys could buy a farm for a million and in 10 years they make a million. And the next guy could receive the same farm for a gift and 10 years he loses a million.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

How much farmland is in Rhode Island anyway? I think I have neighbors that farm more area than that whole state.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a good point.....^^

There will always be unintended consequences to any action taken by the state or the Feds....most of the time....edit: 100% of the time, they fail to see them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> That's a good point.....^^
> There will always be unintended consequences to any action taken by the state or the Feds....most of the time....edit: 100% of the time, they fail to see them.


1031 exchanges are another thing that has had other consequences.Some sell land for 100,000 an acre for development and will pay whatever it takes for farmland farther out just to avoid taxes.You can't compete with that if you need the ground to pay for itself.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> How much farmland is in Rhode Island anyway? I think I have neighbors that farm more area than that whole state.


Could be they see what little farm land they have slowly being developed. From a city person's point of view they could think they are preserving the country side or thinking all their food comes from the local farms. It is a grand and romantic idea. Reminds me of where my brother lives in the Mennonite community. The old farms are tourist areas and the local governments do not want them developed. I suppose folks get a Norman Rockwell feeling when they drive by.


----------

